# Ctrl-D holdup on every boot, but nothing is wrong [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I just upgraded to gentoo-sources-3.3.0 and my laptop wants me to hit ctrl-D to continue on every boot. How do I kill this ctrl-D holdup so it boots normally?

(Laptop boots without errors after hitting ctrl-D. There's nothing wrong with my setup other than this stupid ctrl-D holdup.)

----------

## Hu

What does it print before it asks you to press Ctrl-D?

----------

## audiodef

I get:

```

Mounting /dev/pts ...

Mounting /dev/shm ...

Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue):

```

No errors. It just stops here until I enter root pw or ctrl-D. Ctrl-D results in the boot continuing normally, again with no errors, starting with module loading. 

The twilight zone belongs on TV. Not on my laptop.

----------

## ppurka

1. What init system are you using? openrc? Then what is the output of 

```
grep -v '^#' /etc/rc.conf | grep -v '^$'
```

2. What is your boot command? 

```
cat /proc/cmdline
```

----------

## audiodef

Issuing cat /proc/cmdline brought my attention to a typo: I'd left out a "title" before one of my boot options. The second boot option had the "single" option and without "title", grub read on through the second option.   :Embarassed: 

----------

